# Done for another season



## Wolfcsm (Jun 3, 2013)

Well the current season ended last night.

Was very good to see the river loggers work together to make something happen.

Lots of dangerous stuff throughout the season. Hard to believe that threr are that many close calls on the job - seemingly each day.

Hal


----------



## Dennis Gauge (Jun 3, 2013)

Wolfcsm said:


> Well the current season ended last night.



Good. Hopefully it's the also the end of the series, but I bet it isn't.



> Hard to believe that threr are that many close calls on the job - seemingly each day.



There aren't. 99% of those "close calls" are staged, or completely fabricated.


----------



## jrcat (Jun 3, 2013)

Dennis Gauge said:


> Good. Hopefully it's the also the end of the series, but I bet it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't. 99% of those "close calls" are staged, or completely fabricated.



All I can do is roll my eyes ..and when my kids are asleep them I can use the expletives ...... what a load of horse crap.....


----------



## roberte (Jun 5, 2013)

jrcat said:


> All I can do is roll my eyes ..and when my kids are asleep them I can use the expletives ...... what a load of horse crap.....



rolling my eyes is the least of the things I can write about :bang:


----------

